# Rescued a american bully need help on bloodline they say it's Colby razor edge blood



## Blakebrown (Dec 13, 2015)

She's 4 months old. I know it's impossible to tell but does she look like another bloodlines.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Colby is an APBT line.
Razor's Edge is an American Bully line.
However, it's very unlikely that she's actually bred that way. A lot of bybs will just say their dogs are those bloodlines because they're well known. Were you given an actual pedigree? If not, you probably just have some kind of bully breed mix. Nothing wrong with that of course, mutts are great. My own dog is a shelter mutt.
Although even if your girl is a Colby/RE dog (which I highly doubt) she'd still be considered a mutt, since APBTs and Am Bullies are different breeds.

She's a very cute pup though, especially with those big ears lol. What's her name?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

^^ Exactly that. 

Please don't start multiple threads on the same subject, someone will reply to your thread when they have time.


----------



## Blakebrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Kenaii said:


> Colby is an APBT line.
> Razor's Edge is an American Bully line.
> However, it's very unlikely that she's actually bred that way. A lot of bybs will just say their dogs are those bloodlines because they're well known. Were you given an actual pedigree? If not, you probably just have some kind of bully breed mix. Nothing wrong with that of course, mutts are great. My own dog is a shelter mutt.
> Although even if your girl is a Colby/RE dog (which I highly doubt) she'd still be considered a mutt, since APBTs and Am Bullies are different breeds.
> ...


 Thanks her name is KC. I that's what I figured you'd be out your mind to ruin a Colby with another bloodline. Sometimes mutts are just the best dogs I was just wonder if there's anyone who has a mix like her that could possibly tell if there any other bloodline in her


----------



## Blakebrown (Dec 13, 2015)

And no pedigree I just saw her at the shelter and she has papers and is registerd. No way I'd ever breed her. I just wish there was a possible way I could get a lil idea of what might be in her. She's the biggest lap dog and runs around the house and yard thrashing like a bull haha.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Registered with whom? If she does have registration papers for a reputable KC, you may be able to contact them and ask for a copy of her pedigree. 

Again, there's no way to determine breed, let alone bloodline, simply by looking at a dog.


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

Kenaii said:


> Colby is an APBT line.
> Razor's Edge is an American Bully line.
> However, it's very unlikely that she's actually bred that way. A lot of bybs will just say their dogs are those bloodlines because they're well known. Were you given an actual pedigree? If not, you probably just have some kind of bully breed mix. Nothing wrong with that of course, mutts are great. My own dog is a shelter mutt.
> Although even if your girl is a Colby/RE dog (which I highly doubt) she'd still be considered a mutt, since APBTs and Am Bullies are different breeds.
> ...


I gotta agree with this. As Colby and Razor's Edge dogs both sell very well, it wouldn't make much sense to crossbreed the two and create a mutt. I mean accidents will happen, but if this is truly what your girl is, and it was intentional, that was just kind of stupid on the breeder's part.

That being said, she's adorable, enjoy her and best of luck.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blakebrown said:


> And no pedigree I just saw her at the shelter and she has papers and is registerd. No way I'd ever breed her. I just wish there was a possible way I could get a lil idea of what might be in her. She's the biggest lap dog and runs around the house and yard thrashing like a bull haha.


What papers are you talking about? Registry papers with a reputable registry require your dog to have a pedigree so you maybe able to find out if you have the club she is registered with info.

Cute pooch


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I know sometimes registered dogs end up in shelters, so if that's the case then you can order her pedigree and find out for yourself. What "papers" did the shelter give you.


----------

